# Welcome to Poundtown



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Winds are ramping ahead of the next cool front passage coursing in from the North. Wind speeds are being predicted in and around storms approaching 70 MPH. A cursory look at the hourly on a 10 day shows winds shifting to the North and gusty in the 20 knot range. That's a no go for some guides and a lot of stretches of the coastal Texas fishery....but not Seadrift, however. We have a myriad of shallow protected bays that are wind driven catalyst feeding grounds. Now throw in all the back lakes of both the Guadalupe Delta AND the Matagorda barrier Island and your talking about real estate that could take a person many trips just to see a portion of. It took me 5 years running full time to get a complete comfort level with the maze and then there were the days of new discovery, new routes, new twisties, undiscovered nooks, lake, and crannies all of which hold fish at times. Then there were the days on huge water where nothing would look right and you could feel lost all over again. 8,100 folks follow us on *Facebook*

*Airboat Fishing*

Fishing this real estate by airboat was a pleasure of mine for many years and it fishes so well on really big winds. I'm talking up into the 20-40 knot range has just made for many days of excellent boxes. There can be challenges, unfortunate water conditions and tide that can absolutely pen your ears back for a bit. One thing is for certain though, the fish are holding in it somewhere and they're absolutely crushing it on the feeding pattern. *Instagram *follower number around 4,100.

*Natures Call Wind Gauge*

Theres a quick tell on winds over 30 knots and it can be one of the nastier challenges. That's urinating off the side of the boat, there's nothing leisurely about it in big winds. You can tell they're up into the 30 knots and higher range because that velocity creates a vortex that forms at your chest and unfortunately you end up with more pee on your chest than in the water....LOL, lived it many days. A picture is worth a thousand words, right now we have about 13 Million "words" on our *Photo Gallery*.

*Counter-Thinking*

We have very few cancellations during the year and our Capt's specialize in putting a lot of wood on the fish in weather that a guest might think are "poor conditions". It's actually a bit "counterintuitive" actually. What a lot of novice anglers think is good conditions are usually poor; and, conversely what they think are poor is usually pretty outstanding.

Of course, we're not talking about lightning dancing off the front of the boat or anything like that. We're just talking about big winds and unsettled weather. Boat fishing is a "beat down" on the fish and wade fishing can have it's advantages as well especially on awkward wind position shorelines. Sometimes boat fishing is a better approach because of the ability to make a quick move and catch water conditions emmerging or dissentegrating.

The bottom line is we're blessed to have a great fishery that really shines in Springtime weather. We're fortunate in this regard and we absoltely love fishing it. Get the power of our mid-coast lodge at your fingertips, check out our *Mobile App*.

*Masters of Multiple Approaches*

We hope you and yours had a wonderful Easter Holiday. As your planning your next outing, we'd like to mention that regardless of approach, our seasoned staff will get the job done right. Wade fishing artificial lures is in Primetime along with Airboat fishing the back lakes at present. Transitions are ahead, come see us!

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: A


----------

